# تصميمات وش باب مع فايل التشغيل



## amrostar12 (16 يناير 2011)

النهارده عاملكو تصميمات 2d لوشاش الباب 
 مقاس الباب 90-207 سم
 اطار خارجى (مايه)15 سم​ 
01 
الصوره
http://www.4shared.com/photo/uuciHpwX/01_online.html

فيل التشغيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/j3Sj7L2x/01_online.html

02
الصوره




http://www.4shared.com/photo/7D4ZViXe/02_online.html

فيل التشغيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/3ihKvmD-/02_online.html

03
الصوره



http://www.4shared.com/photo/58Z0EBHW/03_online.html

فيل التشغيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/hKIVfhqQ/03_online.html

04



http://www.4shared.com/photo/Dj-q4zix/04_online.html

فيل التشغيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/JSBPnHEm/04_online.html

 يارب تعجكبو لو حد عاوز تصميم ممكن يارسلنى على الخاص
انتظروا المزيد
​ 
:1::63::32:


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

amrostar12 قال:


> النهارده عاملكو تصميمات 2d لوشاش الباب
> مقاس الباب 90-207 سم
> اطار خارجى (مايه)15 سم​
> 01
> ...


اخي الكريم 
ما هو البرنامج لاني جربت افتح على الارت كام ما اشتغلت
شكرا لجهودك
تقبل مروري


----------



## amrostar12 (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك استاذ صلاح
فيل التشغيل ماهو الا جى كود يعمل على المكن الصينى lang cnc وهو يعمل على اغلب المكن الصينى
لو عاوز تفتحه ممكن تجرب الماخ وهيفتح معاك ان شاء الله

وياريت تقولى رايك فى شكل الابواب


----------



## salah_design (18 يناير 2011)

amrostar12 قال:


> شكرا لمرورك استاذ صلاح
> فيل التشغيل ماهو الا جى كود يعمل على المكن الصينى lang cnc وهو يعمل على اغلب المكن الصينى
> لو عاوز تفتحه ممكن تجرب الماخ وهيفتح معاك ان شاء الله
> 
> وياريت تقولى رايك فى شكل الابواب


اشكرك اخي على الرد ولكني لا املك غير الارت كام
اما بخصوص التصاميم فما شاء الله تبارك الله تصاميم جميلة تسلم ايدك
تقبل تحياتي


----------

